# Advice needed on Mexican Mustang Liniment



## Oldtimer (May 19, 2007)

It's OP, inward rolled lip, "old" glass colored, 4-3/4" or thereabouts...I know they are fairly common..This is priced @ $25.00...Kovels has it ranged from $55.00 - $75.00........Whats the deal? Is i worth the $25.00?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 20, 2007)

Mexican Mustang Liniment is a common bottle, but the OP versions do command a better price. I would say $25.00 would be a good deal. I would not pay $55.00- $75.00. Of coarse that is just my opinion. If for some reason, I just really loved and wanted that bottle, I'de pay whatever the asking price was![]. Kinda all realative to whether you want a good investment, or you want the bottle.  Kelley


----------



## capsoda (May 20, 2007)

25 bucks would be the max I would pay for one. They are just too common to pay much more but if you like it get it. That is what counts.


----------



## marjorie040 (May 20, 2007)

What is "OP" please?
 And while I'm at it....what is "lol" and what does "bump" mean?
 I see these on posts and am not familiar with either phrases.
 Regards


----------



## annie44 (May 20, 2007)

Marjorie,
 OP is open pontil.  People type bump in to bring a thread that has gone unanswered for some time to the top of the list again - basically they are "bumping" it to the top, hoping it will be noticed and get a response.  I think "lol" is "laugh out loud", or something like that, meaning what the person has just typed is a joke.


----------



## bearswede (May 20, 2007)

Matt's book/cd has an op, aqua , 4-5 inch, "Mexican Mustang Liniment" listed at $38...

 Keep an eye out for IP or green varieties... There's even a SB one worth $33...

 If you want a great reference for Meds, you can't miss with Matt's "American Antique Medicine Bottles" price guide... A great investment at $20...

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2007)

> It's OP, inward rolled lip, "old" glass colored, 4-3/4" or thereabouts...I know they are fairly common..This is priced @ $25.00...Kovels has it ranged from $55.00 - $75.00........Whats the deal? Is i worth the $25.00?


 
 In general medicine prices are low right now so there are lots of deals to be had. The mexican mustang liniment is one of the more common pontil meds but there are a lot of variations. Value depends a good bit on the quality of the example. Bottles that are more crude and whittled are worth more. Bottles that are shiny and perfect are worth more. Bottles that are a deep aqua are worth more than ones that are light aqua. You get the idea.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll go look at it again..


----------



## marjorie040 (May 20, 2007)

OP is open pontil.  People type bump in to bring a thread that has gone unanswered for some time to the top of the list again - basically they are "bumping" it to the top, hoping it will be noticed and get a response.  I think "lol" is "laugh out loud", or something like that, meaning what the person has just typed is a joke. 

 Thanks Annie44 I should have known "OP"....I have Matts CD!


----------

